# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  सेक्स रखता है आपको सेहतमंद

## xman

मोटापे को दूर रखने में मदद करता है सेक्*स।तनाव को दूर रखने में भी मदद करता है सेक्*स।सेक्*स से नींद पर भी सकारात्*मक असर पड़ता है।शरीर में रक्*त संचार सुधारने में मदद करता है सेक्*स।

----------


## xman

हमेशा से य*ही माना जाता है कि सेक्स केवल आनंददायक और रिश्तों को मज़बूत बनाने वाला होता है। लेकिन क्*या आप जानते है कि यह हमारे स्वास्थ्य के लिए भी फायदेमंद होता है। सेक्स से इंसान की शारीरिक और मानसिक स्थिति बेहतर बनती है।

अगर आपके लिए सेक्*स आज भी केवल मनोरंजन और संतुष्टि का जरिया भर है, तो इस लेख को पढि़ए जो आपको बताएगा कि सेक्*स सेहत के लिए भी कितना फायदेमंद है।

----------


## xman

*नींद आती है बेहतर*सेक्*स बेहतर नींद में भी मदद करता है। इसके साथ ही यह तनाव कम करता है और कैलोरी खर्च करने में भी मदद करता है। इसके अलावा अन्*य कई कारण हैं, जो आपको बताएंगे कि रोजाना सेक्*स क्*यों करना चाहिए-

----------


## xman

मोटापे पर रहता है काबू

सेक्स से मोटापा घटाने में भी मदद मिलती है। आधे घंटे के सेक्स से 85 कैलरीज़ बर्न होती हैं। हालांकि 85 कैलरीज़ ज्यादा नजर नहीं आती हैं। लेकिन सोचिए आधे घंटे के 42 सेशन के बाद 3570 कैलरीज़ बर्न होंगी , इतनी कैलरीज़ के बर्न होने से एक पाउंड वजन कम हो जाएगा। अमेरिकन असोसिएशन ऑफ सेक्शुएलिटी एजुकेटर्स ऐंड थेरेपिस्ट्स के प्रेजिडंट पैटी ब्रिटन के मुताबिक सेक्स से शारीरिक सेहत और मानसिक सेहत दोनों को फायदा होता है।

----------


## xman

*मोटापे पर रहता है काबू*सेक्स से मोटापा घटाने में भी मदद मिलती है। आधे घंटे के सेक्स से 85 कैलरीज़ बर्न होती हैं। हालांकि 85 कैलरीज़ ज्यादा नजर नहीं आती हैं। लेकिन सोचिए आधे घंटे के 42 सेशन के बाद 3570 कैलरीज़ बर्न होंगी , इतनी कैलरीज़ के बर्न होने से एक पाउंड वजन कम हो जाएगा। अमेरिकन असोसिएशन ऑफ सेक्शुएलिटी एजुकेटर्स ऐंड थेरेपिस्ट्स के प्रेजिडंट पैटी ब्रिटन के मुताबिक सेक्स से शारीरिक सेहत और मानसिक सेहत दोनों को फायदा होता है।

----------


## xman

*रहते हैं अधिक फिट*इससे आपकी फिटनेस को भी लाभ होता है। अगर आपको जिम में पसीना बहाना और अन्*य तरह के व्*यायाम करने पसंद नहीं तो आपके लिए फिट रहने के लिए सेक्*स एक बेहतरीन उपाय हो सकता है। नियमित रूप से सेक्*स करने से आपके शरीर के अतिरिक्*त चर्बी कम हो जाती है।

----------


## xman

*रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता में होता है इजाफा*नियमित रूप से सेक्*स करने से रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता में इजाफा होता है। कई शोध इस बात की पुष्टि कर चुके हैं कि सेक्*स व्**यक्ति को कई प्रकार के रोगों से बचाने में मदद करता है।

----------


## xman

*तनाव से मिलती है राहत*तनाव काम का हो या फिर घर की परेशानियां, इनका असर अपने बेडरूम के रोमांस पर न पड़ने दें। सेक्*स न सिर्फ आपका मूड रिफ्रेश कर देगा, बल्कि आपको मानसिक तनाव से भी राहत दिलाने में मदद करेगा। एक शोध में इस बात की ओर इशारा किया गया है कि नियमित रूप से सेक्*स करने वाले व्*यक्ति मानसिक तनाव की स्थिति का बेहतर तरीके से सामना कर सकते हैं।

----------


## xman

*दर्द से मिलती है राहत*सेक्*स आपको दर्द से राहत भी दिलाने में मदद करता है। अगर आपके सिर में दर्द है तो इसे सेक्*स न करने का बहाना न बनाएं। इसकी बजाए सेक्*स का आनंद लें क्*योंकि जब आप ऑर्गज्*म के करीब होते हैं, तो ऑक्सिटोइन हॉर्मोंस का स्*तर पांच गुणा बढ़ जाता है। इस स्थिति अंतोत्*गत्*वा दर्द और तकलीफ से राहत दिलाने का काम करती है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*रक्*त संचार बढ़ता है*सेक्*स शरीर में रक्*त संचार बढ़ाने का काम करता है। सेक्*स करने से शरीर के अंगों और कोशिकाओं में ताजा रक्*त प्रव*ाहित होता है। वहीं पुराना रक्*त हट जाता है। साथ ही शरीर से आपको थकान देने वाले विषैले पदार्थ बाहर निकल जाते हैं।

----------


## xman

*नींद आती है बड़े आराम से*सेक्*स के बाद आने वाली नींद अधिक आरामदेह और सुकून भरी होती है। और अगर आप रात को अच्*छी तरह सोते हैं तो आपका अगला दिन भी अच्*छा गुजरता है। आप अगले दिन अधिक चुस्*त और सेहतमंद महसूस करते हैं।

----------


## xman

*और भी हैं फायदे*सेक्*स से पुरुषों ऑस्*ट्रोजन और टेस्*टोस्*टेरॉन का स्*तर बढ़ता है। टेस्*टोस्*टेरॉन वह हार्मोन है जो पुरुषों को भावुक बनाता है। न सिर्फ इससे आप सेक्*स के दौरान खुद को बेहतर महसूस करेंगे, बल्कि साथ ही इससे आपकी मांसपेशियां और हड्डियां भी मजबूत होंगी। इससे आपका दिल भी सेहतमंद रहेगा और कोलेस्*ट्रोल की मात्रा भी नियंत्रित रहेगी।

----------


## xman

*महिलाओं के लिए भी है फायदेमंद*वहीं महिलाओं के लिए ऑस्*ट्रोजन हार्मोन काफी फायदेमंद होता है। यह उन्*हें हृदय की बीमारियों से बचाता है और साथ ही यह महिला के शरीर की गंध को भी निर्धारित करता है।

----------

